# Reel for a Scott Meridian 8wt?



## WH77 (Mar 22, 2016)

What reel do you like on your Scott Meridian 8wt?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Something good!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Nautilus CCF-X2 6-8


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Depends on your budget. Best bang for your buck is probably an Allen Kraken. You get $600 performance in a $230 reel.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

On top of budget, what type of fish will you be targeting? The same I reel that I would trust for reds may not hold the same level of trust with permit.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

About to pull the trigger on an 8wt meridian myself going to slap a black with blue fill hatch 7+ on it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Nautilus CCF-X2 6-8


Is that a Dupre?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Hatch 7+ or Abel Super 7/8N


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Is that a Dupre?


you know it


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> you know it


Lol


Shhhh..... that's sjrobin's fav! Prolly the largest collection I've ever seen in a flybox (more than any fly shop carries at any one time) 

Whoops! Maybe I wasn't suppose to say that! 



Lol


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@ifsteve - you must be loaded, those are two pricey reels! I tried the able, liked the drag but didn't like the width and the price.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tibor


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tibor25 said:


> Tibor


Ha! Go figure.... Lol


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

coconutgroves said:


> @ifsteve - you must be loaded, those are two pricey reels! I tried the able, liked the drag but didn't like the width and the price.


Not loaded. But I am passionate about my equipment. I just prefer to know that when a really toad fish comes along that if it doesn't happen that its on me and not the equipment.

That's sure as heck not to say that you can't catch good fish on less expensive equipment. You bet you can.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> @ifsteve - you must be loaded, those are two pricey reels! I tried the able, liked the drag but didn't like the width and the price.


They are bomb proof tho. I give them that!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

coconutgroves said:


> @ifsteve - you must be loaded, those are two pricey reels! I tried the able, liked the drag but didn't like the width and the price.


The width on the abel 7/8n is a bit strange but it's super functional, picks up line really quick. I own both hatch and abel and would buy either again. I feel like the anodizing is better on the abel, it's also lighter.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> Depends on your budget. Best bang for your buck is probably an Allen Kraken. You get $600 performance in a $230 reel.


Lol ya put a $hitty reel on a $800 rod.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

+1 on Hatch or Nautilus

That rod deserves something special (and light).


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

Nautilus X-Series XL Max, balances excellent with that rod


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@el9surf I did fish an Able recently and liked it. Drag is awesome. But looked at the price and just couldn't pull the trigger. You'd think they were gold plated at those prices.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

coconutgroves said:


> @el9surf I did fish an Able recently and liked it. Drag is awesome. But looked at the price and just couldn't pull the trigger. You'd think they were gold plated at those prices.


Yeah the abel is amazing quality and very simple construction. I didn't pay full price so it didn't hurt as much. I'm pretty sure it will last a lifetime.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

View attachment 3037


coconutgroves said:


> @el9surf I did fish an Able recently and liked it. Drag is awesome. But looked at the price and just couldn't pull the trigger. You'd think they were gold plated at those prices.


Agree, it was tough enough to pull the trigger on the Meridian. It was simple decision for me, I put new line a Lamson I already had and it works for me.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve_Mevers said:


> .


Steve, you're the Tripletail King!

One of my favorite eating fish! I remember my uncle taking me in Charlotte Harbor and targeting tripletail around the big channel and shipping markers. They always looked and fought like a giant bluegills to me. Fast forward to recent years., It's hard to beat sight fishing and throwing a shrimp pattern of small black fly and seeing them pull off of a buoy to eat. 

When are we going?


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a Nautilis FWX 7/8 on my Meridian 8wt. The Meridian is so light and has such a low swing weight that it balances well with a lightweight reel like the FWX. 

M-


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Steve, you're the Tripletail King!
> 
> One of my favorite eating fish! I remember my uncle taking me in Charlotte Harbor and targeting tripletail around the big channel and shipping markers. They always looked and fought like a giant bluegills to me. Fast forward to recent years., It's hard to beat sight fishing and throwing a shrimp pattern of small black fly and seeing them pull off of a buoy to eat.
> 
> When are we going?


Actually they were slamming the little white arctic fox tail fly that you posted awhile back! We can go anytime.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Blatattack said:


> Lol ya put a $hitty reel on a $800 rod.


Yeah, this make me wonder if all the people replying to this comment actually own a Scott Meridian, or just pushing their love of a reel on someone particularly asking for real advice a reel to pair up with a specific rod from someone who owns that particular rod.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Blatattack said:


> Lol ya put a $hitty reel on a $800 rod.





paint it black said:


> Yeah, this make me wonder if all the people replying to this comment actually own a Scott Meridian, or just pushing their love of a reel on someone particularly asking for real advice a reel to pair up with a specific rod from someone who owns that particular rod.


Before y'all invalidate my recommendation, let me know if you've swung Meridian balanced with a Kraken and then tell me why it doesn't match well. I think it's a great compliment and it left $400+ in my pocket. Seems like a wise choice to me, but perhaps wisdom isn't the strength of this group.


----------



## IdontknowwhatImdoing (May 20, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Yeah, this make me wonder if all the people replying to this comment actually own a Scott Meridian, or just pushing their love of a reel on someone particularly asking for real advice a reel to pair up with a specific rod from someone who owns that particular rod.


I seriously don't understand the huge circlejerk for allens


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Blatattack said:


> Lol ya put a $hitty reel on a $800 rod.


The Lamson Litespeed for the money is a solid reel - I have several and have landed everything from stripers, to bones, to permit and tarpon on them. Lightweight, larger arbor and durable. The drag has been known to not exactly be water tight as they advertise, but they've serviced every one I've sent back. Not a $hitty reel by any means. I've fished them for over 8 years and have tons of on the water experience with them.

Most reels are just expensive line holders. Only when someone steps up to the heavier big game fish do they earn their value.



IdontknowwhatImdoing said:


> I seriously don't understand the huge circlejerk for allens


Have you actually fished an Allen? It's another reel for the price that is solid mechanically and has a good drag.

Man, the brand bashing on this board has taken a turn for the worse. Back your claims up with some real world use and experience if you are going to claim it.

And I've had to send back nearly every brand reel I've owned except for Tibor. Not everyone needs an Abel or a Tibor, nor can afford it. Each of the brands has a price band and are engineered according to their price. There's that saying about a Timex and a Rolex you may know....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Man, the brand bashing on this board has taken a turn for the worse. Back your claims up with some real world use and experience if you are going to claim it


I don't think there is much brand bashing going here as you think. The last one as about getting a more "proven" brand for tarpon and big game (you said so yourself). But for inshore stuff, the options are more broad ranged. And with that, what works great with a great drag within your budget, that will last in the salt is what I would get! I do have my favs, as well as my disappointments. Same goes with rods.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Blatattack said:


> Lol ya put a $hitty reel on a $800 rod.


Experience? I have none with them, but have only heard good things. I Would like a counter opinion.  It seems on most products you only hear the good or the bad.


----------



## IdontknowwhatImdoing (May 20, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> The Lamson Litespeed for the money is a solid reel - I have several and have landed everything from stripers, to bones, to permit and tarpon on them. Lightweight, larger arbor and durable. The drag has been known to not exactly be water tight as they advertise, but they've serviced every one I've sent back. Not a $hitty reel by any means. I've fished them for over 8 years and have tons of on the water experience with them.
> 
> Most reels are just expensive line holders. Only when someone steps up to the heavier big game fish do they earn their value.
> 
> ...


Pump the brakes big guy. No one is bashing your beloved brand. I am merely saying that I dont understand the circlejerk. Not the worst reels at all for the price but there are plenty of others I would purchase before an allen. I have noticed on these boards how much a few swear by em and if you dont like them then you are just plain wrong and stupid!! lol

But yes I have used them as a few friends own them for both north georgia trout and inshore.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@IdontknowwhatImdoing - so let me get this right.... you mention circlejerk not once but twice, then call me a "big guy".... what's going on in this thread?

I don't own any Allen reels but have two friends that do and have fished them. And I defended the Lamson because all the poster said was "$sitty." Not my "beloved" brand - just calling out two posts that made negative comments towards brands without anything backing it up. I backed it up with first hand info.

Just asking if you have good or bad experience, post it. Posts without anything substance behind it do not add to the conversation. This ain't "my" board and no brakes need to be pumped, I just like coming here to learn and get first hand experience. Blanket statements don't do that. You said that are reels you'd buy over Allen - name them and state why. We might learn from it.

@Backwater - the bashing I am referring to is mainly centered around boats. There's been some more of that recently. It just so happens these posts are coming from people with low post counts. Again, not my board, but people should contribute in a meaningful way. And if us who have been here a while don't emphasize it, well, let's just go join THT and get it over with.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I used Ross reels in the salt when I first started and they have held up well. Big game and evolution LT versions. I also have a F-1 on a 9 wt that is lighter than the NV. Reduced weight and corrosion resistance are important to me. I own three Meridians. 10 wt 2pc with Galvan or NV,
8 wt 4pc 8'6" with Abel Super 7 or Ross Evo, and a 6 wt with a Abel Super 5N. I like the Abels on the light rods and Ross, Galvan, and NV on the rods up to 10 wt. Mostly red fish hunting except cobia, bonito, snapper, and mackerel back in the day. I have no fly rod tarpon experience however. Maybe next year.


----------



## IdontknowwhatImdoing (May 20, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> @IdontknowwhatImdoing - so let me get this right.... you mention circlejerk not once but twice, then call me a "big guy".... what's going on in this thread?
> 
> I don't own any Allen reels but have two friends that do and have fished them. And I defended the Lamson because all the poster said was "$sitty." Not my "beloved" brand - just calling out two posts that made negative comments towards brands without anything backing it up. I backed it up with first hand info.
> 
> ...


OP wanted opinions on reels for a meridian so I gave mine on the allen. I would take a used fwx, 3-tand, ross, or lamson over an allen. The drag on the fwx for the price is unbeatable imo. the 3-tand feels solid and have seen them beat up and still work good as new (although not as cool looking as others). lamsons have been around for a while and are proven, solid reels. the allens are the new kids on the block. to me the drag is decent, not a fan of the looks, and have seen one dropped waist high get bent all out of shape and threw off the drag.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WH77 said:


> What reel do you like on your Scott Meridian 8wt?


Question to the OP....

I'm assuming you don't have the rod yet. In either case (you have or have not yet and are thinking about it), what reel(s) do you currently have and what are the things you like and dislike about them? What will you be fishing for and where? What is your budget?


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I say spend the money on a first class rod, like you are doing, and find a used/cheaper reel to hold the line. 
I have an Abel bias (not cheap). I believe they are the best, long lasting reels on the market.


----------



## WH77 (Mar 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Question to the OP....
> 
> I'm assuming you don't have the rod yet. In either case (you have or have not yet and are thinking about it), what reel(s) do you currently have and what are the things you like and dislike about them? What will you be fishing for and where? What is your budget?


I have a used Nautilus NV-G 8/9 in route. It has a few scrapes but looks like it is good shape. Seems like a good match. I will mainly hunt for reds but hope to get to be a better caster and catch a bonefish in '17 or '18.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

IdontknowwhatImdoing said:


> OP wanted opinions on reels for a meridian so I gave mine on the allen. I would take a used fwx, 3-tand, ross, or lamson over an allen. The drag on the fwx for the price is unbeatable imo. the 3-tand feels solid and have seen them beat up and still work good as new (although not as cool looking as others). lamsons have been around for a while and are proven, solid reels. the allens are the new kids on the block. to me the drag is decent, not a fan of the looks, and have seen one dropped waist high get bent all out of shape and threw off the drag.


Good feedback, thanks - I am considering the 3-tand for a reel on my 7 wt. Look good spec-wise, but not many here in TX.

The Allens are a bit lightweight in design, but so are the Lamsons and Nautilus. I've dropped the Lamson Litespeeds before and bent spools - two in fact. Sent them back, they machined them back straight.

I also dropped a brand new Nautilus NV-G on a tile floor and bent the spool. I have since learned to change reels over carpet, a bed, table, grass, hell even water, but definitely after less beer consumption. But they were able to machine it out as well.

Tibor on the other hand would take a chip out of the tile. Exaggeration, sure, but man those are some bullet proof reels. #1 in my book when it comes to durability, combined strength and overall fishability.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

WH77 said:


> I have a used Nautilus NV-G 8/9 in route. It has a few scrapes but looks like it is good shape. Seems like a good match. I will mainly hunt for reds but hope to get to be a better caster and catch a bonefish in '17 or '18.


I fish an Nautilus NV-G on one of my 8 wt rigs and hit reds with it, and also have one on my 9 for small tarpon and permit. Great reel imo, but the drag really doesn't get a good workout on reds unless you get a monster. The start up friction is near nothing. One draw back is that the you'll have to make micro adjustments to the drag during the fight, like one click at a time. Too many and it's too much. That's a big too precise for my taste, but you just adapt to it.

But for bones, permit and tarpon, it's the bomb. That low start up friction is a plus.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My local fly shop has had more Lamson reels returned for mechanical problems than all other reels they carry combined. One of my best friends swears by them. So to each his own but buyer beware.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

When buying fly gear I try to prioritize where my dollars are spent. I buy the best rods and lines that I can afford, and equip them with a good reel. 80% of the time the reel is used for just holding line, 100% of the time the rod and line are in use. I have some old Sage reels, a Bauer, and about 5 Lawsons reels. I cannot comment on Tibor, or Nautilus, etc... because I have never fished with one, but I can say that the Lamson 3.5, in both the Guru and Litespeed models have worked flawless on large redfish and a 10lb+ bonefish that was screaming for the Pearl Harbor channel in Hawai. If money was no object I would have the more expensive reels hanging on my rod, but it is, and yes I do own a Meridian, and it is the sweetest casting rod I have every had in my hand. Tight lines.


----------



## JamesMB (Sep 4, 2016)

I use a nautilus nv-g 8/9. Light and balances the rod dang near perfectly. Don't put a super heavy reel on there...to me it just kills the "feel" of the rod...but that's me.


----------



## HB-snooka (Nov 26, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Is that a Dupre?


Agree


----------



## HB-snooka (Nov 26, 2016)

HB-snooka said:


> Agree


I own both hatch and Nautilis reels.
Can't go wrong with either or.
Drags these days are all selling points, but seriously has anyone had one burn out on a big running fish.!


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

WH77 said:


> What reel do you like on your Scott Meridian 8wt?


I have a Hatch 7+ on my Meridian 8 wt and it balances well.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Galvan torque t8 is what I have on my 9 weight meridian. feels good to me. I threw the 8 with that reel and I felt like I was casting a lighter rig than 8 weight.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tailwalk said:


> Galvan torque t8 is what I have on my 9 weight meridian. feels good to me. I threw the 8 with that reel and I felt like I was casting a lighter rig than 8 weight.


Welcome to the fly board!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Researched a bunch and it was between the Nautilus NV-G8 and the Galvan T8. I ended up buying a Galvan T8 and it balances real well on the rod.

https://www.yellowstoneangler.com/g...ander-abel-cheeky-loop-bauer-sage-lamsonreels

Here is a good link for starting some research.


----------

